# Lazer inlay Kit



## keithbyrd (May 25, 2017)

Does anyone know of anyone that makes Laser inlay kits with a Runner?   I am organizing a 5k run to raise money for compassion ministries and wanted to give "runner" pens out to the winners.  I have found about every sport except running!


----------



## tjseagrove (May 25, 2017)

Here are the Laser Inlay companies...

kallenshaanwoods.com
https://www.woodnwhimsies.com/
https://www.lazerlinez.com/

Any one of them may be able to accommodate you if you ask.  But they may have to put it on a list.  I do not know of anyone else making them though.


25


----------



## jttheclockman (May 25, 2017)

Look for Jeff's (workinforwood )blanks that are rotorcut. He has a runner. Not sure who he sells his blanks through.


----------



## mark james (May 25, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Look for Jeff's (workinforwood )blanks that are rotorcut. He has a runner. Not sure who he sells his blanks through.



Exotic Blanks:  https://www.exoticblanks.com/Athletes-in-Action-Run-Happy.html


----------



## keithbyrd (May 25, 2017)

mark james said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Look for Jeff's (workinforwood )blanks that are rotorcut. He has a runner. Not sure who he sells his blanks through.
> ...



Thank you Mark!  I was on Exotic blanks but didn't see that!!


----------



## Woodchipper (May 25, 2017)

Thanks from me, too, Mark!  I clicked on the link, went to the home page and almost fell off my chair!  So many blanks.....so little time!  Several of the blanks shout out a local market.


----------

